# Just the best



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have not been around LGDs other than my own. If mine are typical of the breeds it is truly a remarkable thing.

My two, Loki (F) and Rollo (M) are siblings from a GP sire and AS dam. Loki looks like a purebred AS, and Rollo looks like a golden GP.

They are partners in every sense of the word. Rollo is strong and laid back, ready to come when Loki makes a need known.

Loki is always close to the sheep. Rollo hangs back.

She is faster than Rollo. He is bigger and stronger than her.

Right now Loki is snuggled up to our first lambs this season as the mother has put some distance between herself and the herd. 

I marvel at them both all the time.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Our Great Pyrenees were just amazing animals. Particularly our last one, Guinness. If I’d had it to do over again I’d have named him Aslan. Because it would have fitted him. He was magnificent. Protective but gentle. Always watching over us and our kids as well as the livestock.
after we got rid of sheep he took to guarding the gravel county road we lived on, leaping into the air and spinning whenever a vehicle passed.
He was known locally as Spinner. When he died of cancer at 12, we put a cross on his place by the road after people started asking about him. Then we got cards and letters in the mailbox extending condolences. People started leaving silk flowers on the cross by the road and he was written up in the local paper.

I had no idea what an impact he had on people.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I love 'em

Rollo likes to lean on us. He is heavy. 

Loki is a little more standoffish.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I love 'em
> 
> Rollo likes to lean on us. He is heavy.
> 
> Loki is a little more standoffish.


Do you have a Vikings (tv show) fan in your house?

Our biggest GP named “Harp” liked to goose people in the backside. He’d lift you nearly off your feet when he did it too. He was a goofball.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Do you have a Vikings (tv show) fan in your house?
> 
> Our biggest GP named “Harp” liked to goose people in the backside. He’d lift you nearly off your feet when he did it too. He was a goofball.


This is my wife and I.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lol...I have no doubt.


----------

